# IBO Indoor coming up Cleveland, OH



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Cant wait


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Poop. I'm gonna be in Clevland on Dec. 23 & 24. I won't be able to make it....


----------



## 20speedyx (Oct 6, 2010)

can anyone shoot, or did we have g to qualify for this?


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

Anyone can shoot(if ibo member). This is a qualifier for the outdoor worlds.


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

you had to pre-enter.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

O.K. then.....This shoot is exactly 30 days from now, and the Pre- Entry time limit is over???.....How many folks know if they can make the dates to a shoot over 30 days out??....Seems kinda odd to me............Harperman


----------



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

I think you can enter until jan. 10th


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

zachbb42 said:


> I think you can enter until jan. 10th


Yep. I just sent mine and the grandson's in today.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

As long as god is willing I am going to this shoot with a vegance.My mother has always been supportive of my archery for many years and now cancer is killing her and the doctors can not do anything for her.So I am out there for her and because of her.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

*cleveland*

yes you have until Jan 10th. They encourage pre entry but I know guys from our shop have entered the day(s)of the shoot when there's room. Best bet would be to call Virgie Rock and ask (440) 884-9949


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

My entry form says the 10th also.......



Dewayne Martin


----------



## houndhamrick (Sep 30, 2010)

zachbb42 said:


> I think you can enter until jan. 10th



This is correct


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

My wife, oldest daughter 12, and I are sent in our registration. This is the start of our 3d season.


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

When they quit charging us to park and making I us buy a ticket to the stupid sports show then maybe we will go back.


----------



## TerryJr (Mar 16, 2004)

Was going to go but the new bow still hasn't come in........patiently waiting.

Terry Jr.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

hoytxcutter said:


> When they quit charging us to park and making I us buy a ticket to the stupid sports show then maybe we will go back.


No sports show to pay for this year but still have to pay to park.


----------



## Jimmy Blackmon (Sep 9, 2010)

I look forward to seeing you guys there. I think the Trad numbers will be up this year from last year.


----------



## McStamper (Feb 25, 2009)

Bowtechie said:


> No sports show to pay for this year but still have to pay to park.


I was just looking at the IX Center's Events. There is a outdoor show, so I'm assuming we will have to pay for that again this year??? 
http://sportandtravelexpo.com/Cleveland/Default.aspx


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

What? U have to be an IBO member, pay an entry/shoot fee, fee to park and then admission to a show- just to shoot the event?


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

yep


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya, I thought they moved the date earlier to avoid the sports show but I was wrong.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

ohiobullseye said:


> Ya, I thought they moved the date earlier to avoid the sports show but I was wrong.


Me too dang it. At least the grandson will get some enjoyment from the show.


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

Virgie told me that the shoot fee included the show?!?!


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

I just got my confirmation paper and it says this paper will get you a discount on entry tickets.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

maybe a buck or two


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

dang it has been this way for years and it wont change because of all the whinning.


----------



## markb317 (Nov 18, 2009)

I never paid for the show last year, when I went in the building the lady at the entrance to the show told me to come on thru and stamped my hand..


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

markb317 said:


> I never paid for the show last year, when I went in the building the lady at the entrance to the show told me to come on thru and stamped my hand..


 Sweet! You got lucky!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

im ready to shoot some foam


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

New bow is set up and tweaked as much as someone who doesn't know anything can tweak things that is...Just have to see if I'm going to like the flight of my IBO arrows or not...If not I'll be throwing the heavy boys down range...Definately need to squeeze in a little more time distance judging between now and then though...


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I shoot Saturday morning.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Hopperton said:


> I shoot Saturday morning.



Sat. 9:30AM here...gonna make for an early morning...


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

There are 3 of us at 930 sat morn.What class are you shooting outback man


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

3dbowtechman said:


> There are 3 of us at 930 sat morn.What class are you shooting outback man


MBO...at least one other dude coming w/me shooting same time same class...may have 1-2 others too...What class you shooting in?


----------



## 3dbowtechman (Jun 22, 2008)

I am shooting spm.The other 2 guys are spm and msr.


----------



## 3dgal (Oct 1, 2003)

I shot last year and didn't have to pay for sports show tickets either. Either I was lucky or paid and didn't know it!


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Well a group of us went to Acorn Archery in Harrisburg PA yesterday to there 40 yard indoor 3d course to get ready for the indoor worlds


----------



## Hopperton (Oct 30, 2005)

I am ready... I am shooting my 3D bow all week for League.


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

im pretty pumped, second year and hoping to improve. sat at 1:30 in the HC


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

Shooting at 11:00 am on Saturday MBO good luck to everyone.


----------



## Dan-0 (Dec 4, 2007)

Saturday 11:30, HC for me. Good luck everyone!


----------



## bowhunter-1951 (Jan 30, 2010)

930 Sunday. Morning for me mbr class good luck guys


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Shooting saturday... somewhere between 11 and 11:30 I am told. Good luck Bowhunter 1951.


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

hoytxcutter said:


> When they quit charging us to park and making I us buy a ticket to the stupid sports show then maybe we will go back.


Sports show ticket purchase obligation is probably not necessary this year. Who knows, we will see soon enough


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

Might be going to T&K tomorrow to shoot some


----------

